# Dont buy this POS arbor



## bvd1940 (Mar 16, 2012)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Slitting-Saw-Arbor/G1438
It is junk and not worth nuttin!!!!


----------



## Redirish (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I didn't get mine from Grizzly, I think Enco, but it is in the same class. First time I used it the socket head screw stripped and I had to drill it out. Not concentric either. Probably made by the same people.


----------



## bvd1940 (Mar 16, 2012)

Same here with the one from Grizzly. Back to the lathe and make my own from now on.:thinking:


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 16, 2012)

Please take the time to share this with the folks over at Grizzly-------they get enough calls maybe they will try to do better:biggrin:


----------



## bvd1940 (Mar 16, 2012)

Gary Max said:


> Please take the time to share this with the folks over at Grizzly-------they get enough calls maybe they will try to do better:biggrin:



How far do you think I will get,:lmao: they dont even have a feedback page on products. The phone is primarily for orders and they dont want to listen to any complaints and if they do they cant hardly wait to get you off the line


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I was thinking about buying the same. Could you tell us the problems with it?


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 16, 2012)

*got one too!*

Have one setting in the bottom of my tool box.  Dad bought many years ago.  Looked like he tried to use it.  He pretty much made all of his arbors which I still have.


----------



## 8ntsane (Mar 16, 2012)

I to have one floating around in the tool box some where.
I agree, they are junk, and should not be concidered as a real tool.

Over the yrs I have been making my own arbours for slitting saws, and Ive found the arbour can be made right on the money, but the problems dont end there. Many of us buy the saw blades from offshore companys, and they many times are just as bad asthe darn arbours. I have a half dozen slitting saw blades that I bought from Busy-Bee, here in Canada.
I know for fact my arbours are of the best quality I can produce, with run out in the tenths. Yet I can mount up these saw wheels, and start into a cut, and as it spins around a few teeth will come into contact. Ive got a few other saw wheels from KBC, and paid good money, but got saw blades that seem to use all the teeth as they cut. Those cheap saws , Ive tried more aggressive feed to get more teeth in the work, Thats a wasted effort.

Slitting saws them selves can be just as much trouble as the cheap arbours. Been there, done that, and broke a few trying to use them. Im not sure just what the deal is with the cheap saw blades. I have no idea how they make these things, but appears like the hole for the arbours is off centre. Though if I have to, and willing to stand at the machine to get through the job, even one of those crappy saw wheels will still get er done. But for the troubles, I usually look for another way, but you know how it goes, some times , it just needs to be cut with a slit saw.: Bummer:


----------



## bvd1940 (Mar 16, 2012)

jocat54 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I was thinking about buying the same. Could you tell us the problems with it?



Run out was terrible, screw striped out quickly (butter metal) then the end came off ad I found it was not a solid piece of steel the steps looked to be a piece of stamped steel with a spring under it, for what reason I know not?
The ONLY THIN that did not fall apart was the shaft that striped out.
I to will be building my arbors from now on, then I will only have to do it ONCE!!


----------



## churchjw (Mar 19, 2012)

I have something very like this but with an R8.  I think I got it from wholesale tools but I wouldn't swear to that.  It also sucked.  The end screw (Allen) striped first time.  Now I just make arbors to fit saws as I need them.  

Jeff


----------

